# Tivo stream 4k need help with issues



## GunH (7 mo ago)

I have owned a Tivo stream 4k for right at three months. I don't know if I got a bad unit or what is going on first after installing six apps I got a storage low warning looked through some internet guides. Turned developer options on and followed instructions and formatted a 64 gig usb stick to be used as internal storage transferred every app it would let me. Followed another guide and got the Tivo stream app unpinned but not deleted from the favorites folder as it wasn't very useful for me sling guide missing a lot of channels even after pairing with the device through the tivo website series not giving an option for episode just randomly playing an episode on the ondemand offerings etc. The issue I'm having is after storage low warning the tivo 4k resets randomly sometimes once a day other times constantly. As stated above I fixed the storage low actual internal storage now has over 1 gig available. I then replaced the power cord with a micro usb with a turn off switch for the raspberry pi the device seemed stable for almost a week. Today It is the worst it has ever been opening any app sling, paramount plus, Disney etc it just keeps rebooting. I'm tempted to do a factory reset but now it won't even stay on long enough to access that. Part of me just wants to get a refund or throw it against the wall but before this streaming box Tivo did make some good stuff. So defective unit, over looking something, or is the tivo stream 4k just crap?

Thanks for any help or advice in advance


----------



## robinhoodc (Jul 15, 2021)

Try replacing the TiVo power adapter. (Got the idea from a Reddit comment I saw a few months back.) I replaced mine with an old 5W iPhone charger I had laying around. Since then I’ve never had a spontaneous reboot.


----------



## sakaike (Jan 22, 2002)

robinhoodc said:


> Try replacing the TiVo power adapter. (Got the idea from a Reddit comment I saw a few months back.) I replaced mine with an old 5W iPhone charger I had laying around. Since then I’ve never had a spontaneous reboot.


Thank you for posting this suggestion! My unit has been rebooting constantly and I was about to toss it when I stumbled on this post. I have done the exact same thing and the unit has been working flawlessly for the last couple of days. Thanks again!


----------

